# Ohio Valley "09"



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks like Monday night and Tuesday night will be good, just hope all the freezing rains stays south of me. Will be looking at Monday morning weather forecast.

:bluebounc 
purplebou 
:redbounce 

xysport


----------



## AJsLawnService (Jan 19, 2009)

It is about time and we can only hope they are right!!!!


----------



## TurfToppers (Jan 23, 2009)

and its a good chance they are not, again, lets just hope they are wrong the other way for once and we get more than they say


----------

